# “Sinister” 5 speed Rail Project



## Jewelman13 (Jan 3, 2018)

Here’s my custom “Sinister” Rail 5speed Project. Gonna get a storm my way don’t know when I’ll be able to get outdoor pics... waiting on a couple of other pieces. But dang near close to being done.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 3, 2018)

Great look! Love the color. Better wait for dry roads.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jan 3, 2018)

Here’s a pic of the rear wheel


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jan 3, 2018)

Before pics:


----------



## stoney (Jan 3, 2018)

Nice, great before and after.


----------



## Jaxon (Jan 3, 2018)

What kind of wheel did you use to build the mag? Skyway? Cool looking bike!


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jan 3, 2018)

Jaxon said:


> What kind of wheel did you use to build the mag? Skyway? Cool looking bike!




I used an ACS five speed mag with a schwinn five speed cassette


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Jan 3, 2018)

WOW! Beautiful.  But what is the white stuff all piled up against your house?


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 4, 2018)

Jewelman13 said:


> Before pics:View attachment 732821View attachment 732826View attachment 732827View attachment 732828



You went really deep on this one - sweet eye candy ride!...love those spinner f. axle nuts...


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jan 25, 2018)

Here’s an updated pic. Found a place to store it among the collection.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 26, 2018)

Danger! Sensory overload..sensory overload...sensory overlo....


----------

